# Little bowl lathe



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Just the lathe to turn the small bowls.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like it would be good to turn pens, and bottle stoppers with.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Brave guy! It takes a lot of guts to wear cut offs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you but I think I would have turned that job down. I have to wonder if he turned a little at a time laminating more wood on as he went. I think it would otherwise been so out of balance it wouldn't work. I don't know about that tractor but mine the most you could have used to bolt it on is four 5/8" bolts.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

He probably had to machine a much larger faceplate.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's the story behind that.


----------

